# best SSH client for mac?



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

I know there's ssh in terminal but I'm looking for something (free or not) that matches up to SecureCRT for Windows.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions..


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Transmit offers SFTP file transfers, which uses the SSH protocols.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

Nice tip but I'm looking for ssh telnet. 

Thanks tho!!


----------



## simonca (Jul 27, 2005)

I use FUGU to manage my website.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

Not sure what SecureCRT has in it specifically ... but the command line client does everything you need (once you are logged in)  What kind of features are you looking for?


----------



## 4cayman (Nov 1, 2005)

I haven't found a ssh client for Macintosh yet that I like as much as SecureCRT under Windows. iTerm is the best I've found so far. iTerm's configuration can be confusing at times, but it works well and it is free.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

What do the other SSH clients offer that ssh (in terminal) doesn't? Aside from sftp? I've used iTerm in the past but found I liked plain old terminal ssh better.

-Stephanie


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Fugu


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Stephanie said:


> What do the other SSH clients offer that ssh (in terminal) doesn't? Aside from sftp? I've used iTerm in the past but found I liked plain old terminal ssh better.


A host address book, ability to specify window sizes on a per host basis, default user name/dsa/rsa key, etc., default port forwards, etc.

I use PuTTY on Windows and wish there was something on OS X equally as powerful.


----------



## 9mmCensor (Jan 27, 2006)

mikef said:


> I use PuTTY on Windows and wish there was something on OS X equally as powerful.


On OS X I like to kick it oldschool and just use the SSH functions in terminal.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

mguertin said:


> Not sure what SecureCRT has in it specifically ... but the command line client does everything you need (once you are logged in)  What kind of features are you looking for?


Anti-timeout, connection manager, etc. SecureCRT is a bloody great program, check out the full feature set -- http://www.vandyke.com/products/securecrt/


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

9mmCensor said:


> On OS X I like to kick it oldschool and just use the SSH functions in terminal.


Works fine for a host or two... I generally access about a dozen different hosts on a daily basis. It gets tedious typing out even aliases (defined in ~/.ssh/config)


----------

